# RCI-7010 Marine VHF Handheld Radio Ranger



## Leerowlinson (Oct 17, 2014)

Any opinions about buying this unit that shows all original accessories in the original box for $30?
Thank you in advance for your input.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Depends on where you intend to use it & what for.


----------



## Leerowlinson (Oct 17, 2014)

Meerkat said:


> Depends on where you intend to use it & what for.


Use on my boat less than 5 miles from shore would be my main use, use to call for help if need be as well as listen to chatter.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

You will only get 3 or 4 miles at best on a hand held in good conditions because it has no antenna. And it is only 5 amps vs 25 amps for a mounted. Hand helds are for around a dock. I would not rely on a hand held to call for help if I was in trouble.


----------



## Leerowlinson (Oct 17, 2014)

Meerkat said:


> You will only get 3 or 4 miles at best on a hand held in good conditions because it has no antenna. And it is only 5 amps vs 25 amps for a mounted. Hand helds are for around a dock. I would not rely on a hand held to call for help if I was in trouble.


Thank you for advice!


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Hope my advice was helpful. I have been out when guys with hand helds have been on the radio & you cant hear them. IMHO a decent radio with a decent antenna is essential on lake erie. We were involved with rescuing a boat last January. They were sinking in the fog & had no radio - just a cell phone. We did have a radio & the coastguard sent us to 4 different locations before we found them.


----------

